# LibNoDave VB6 Beispiel Programm



## Jochen Kühner (13 Januar 2006)

Hier ist ein VB6 programm zu demonstartion mit der LibNodave.


----------



## blackbear (28 März 2009)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Hier ist ein VB6 programm zu demonstartion mit der LibNodave.


Hallo,

erstmal danke, dieses Beispiel ist für Anfänger für mich sehr gut. 
Doch ein Problem habe ich. Bei Siemenslibs meldet sich das System mit
Fehler 49 falsche DLL Aufrufkonvention. Kannst du mir da helfen?


Herbert Behr


----------

